# Hello from a new member!



## Spring TX MM (May 16, 2010)

I just wanted to say hello to everyone out there. I am new to the forum thing but when I found this site, I had to join. A little about myself, I'm SD at Spring Lodge#1174 and have been in search of what I asked for in my 3rd Degree. This site seems to have a lot of good information on it. Recently at our Lodge we started having more and more education nights. I am constantly in search of new and interesting subjects and ways to present it. We had our first ever game/education night where the game was based on Masonic facts, history and events. We had more fun and positive responses than I could have ever imagined. So here I am, searching for more to teach and educate our members about. This has brought back so much motivation and enthusiasm for me that it is difficult for me to sort out sometimes but I think this is what it supposed to feel like.

Fraternally,
Kyle Humphries
Senior Deacon
Spring Lodge #1174


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 16, 2010)

Welcome Brother Kyle, I am glad that you have found a new home here with us!!


----------



## Traveling Man (May 16, 2010)

Hello Brother Kyle,

Glad to see you've found this enlighting place.

Thank you for your prompt information upon my request. (From two weeks ago). I use a nom de plume here.
This would have been a fantasic place to announce the Crawfish Festival Event!


----------



## Papatom (May 16, 2010)

Are you just new to the Houston area or Texas?


----------



## Spring TX MM (May 16, 2010)

Niether, I grew up here in the Houston area then served 6 years in the Army and moved back when I finished. I have been back for just over 5 years.


----------



## Spring TX MM (May 16, 2010)

Hey Brother, glad I could help. I agree and will be posting future events here. Like I said, I am still new to the forum thing but I am learning. My wife helped kick off my interest when she set me up with a facebook account so that I could keep in touch with friends. Since then, I set up our Lodge with one and it seems to be a big hit. I have now found that many other Lodges are on facebook as well, including the GLOT. Take care and hope to chat more soon.

Brother Kyle


----------

